# K9N Neo MS-7260 (v1.X) + Spdif?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mir grad einen neuen Rechner zusammengebaut und wollte nun das Motherboard noch mit einem SPDIF+Firewire Braket versehen. Nun habe ich das Problem das ich die Anschlüsse dafür auf dem Mainboard nicht finde.
Ich habe ein K9N Neo MS-7260 (v1.X) Mainboard. Im Handbuch sind die Anschlüsse aufgeführt nur nicht auf der Übersichtszeichnung des Mainboards. 
Anscheinend hat mir der Verkäufer das falsche Mainboard verkauft.
Welches K9 unterstützt den nun SPDIF und IEEE 1394? Hat da einer den Durchblick? 
Ich fühl mich grad irgendwie verarscht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## tha_specializt (30. August 2007)

ich habe zwar eine anderes Motherboard, aber auch das ist von MSI und führt solche Goodies mit. Du willst also Firewire und S/PDIF per Bracket anschliessen? In dem Fall  musst du ganz genau hingucken, irgendwo befindet sich auf dem Mainboard eine kleine, an den Anschluss passenden Reihe von Metallstiften, meisstens in der *unteren linken Ecke*. Dort einfach das Bracket anschliessen, in den Slot schrauben und fertich ... leider sind die Pins nicht so gut sichtbar, aber mit ner Taschenschlampe findet man das


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. August 2007)

Hi,
eben ich finde da auch die entsprechenden Anschlüsse nicht. Also schließe ich daraus das ich wohl das genau wieder das falsche erwischt habe.
Nur wenn ich nun das ohne Anschlüsse habe müßte es doch auch eins mit Anschlüssen geben.


----------

